# Drooping leaves



## Melnick (Dec 29, 2007)

I just flushed and added Bushmaster and FloraNova Bloom. It's been about 6 hours. I used only haft strength. I destroyed my last attempted over doing it. I will add as needed tomorrow. The leaves are starting to turn downward. I think this is normal and the plants are adjusting and tomorrow things will be better. Just checking to see if this is normal. Thanks.


----------



## Firepower (Dec 30, 2007)

wait 24-48 hours before making final judgement,


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 30, 2007)

Slow down on the nutes and let the plants do the talking.  They will tell you when they are ready for more.  An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure and remember to start with 1/4 strength first and increase over time because once the plants have what they need then the rest is toxic.  Drooping leaves are a usual sign of over-watering. :farm:


----------



## Melnick (Dec 30, 2007)

They are doing better.  Thanks.


----------



## Melnick (Jan 5, 2008)

Can you over water in a hydo unit?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

Melnick said:
			
		

> Can you over water in a hydo unit?


 
Yes, you can. Plants need oxygen as much as they need water and nutrients. In a hydro unit, the roots should be enriched with oxygen in whatever means your type of hydro offers.

*DWC* is oxygenated via the air stones in the water and the plant itself in portions above the water.

*NFT* is oxygenated via the ambient air that is above the water flowing through the system and the water is also oxygenated by constantly moving.

*Aeroponics* is oxygenated via the spray heads blowing the water through the air in tiny particles.

*Ebb and Flow* is oxygenated via the "ebb" part of the process. Air is drawn down to the very bottom of the grow container each time it's emptied.

*Drip* is oxygenated via the water pulling air into the media as it is pulled downward by gravity. Oxygen is also in the water.

If, in any of these methods, the plant is deprived of the oxygen it needs, the plant "drowns".


----------

